# (UK) Expat Baby paperwork in Egypt



## rehanshaik

Hi everyone.
Just had a baby 3 months ago in Cairo and wondered if anyone here was in a similar position. He will be a UK citizen and before I ask my question might be useful to share a short list of what we've done so far to get him 'legit' :

Birth Certificate
-------------
1. Got the birth registered at the local health office (paper birth certificate)
2. Got the official computerised birth certificate from the main police station (Abyssia)
3. Got the computerised birth certificate certified from the Egyptian Foreign Office.

UK Passport / Citizenship
----------------------
4. Presented certified computerised BC to uk embassy and told to get translation.
5. Got the certified computerised birth certificate translated @ a uk-embassy approved translator. (They had a list of them.)
5. Took translated copy & original back to UK Embassy 
6. They legalised translation of Birth Certificate..ie stamped:
7. Sent off the translation and BC along with the other reqd docs for UK passport (to paris!)
8. Got back uk passport. Hooray!

Baby is Legit now what about Residence?
----------------------------------
Basically once I have the passport (which I now have) I understand its a simple case of presenting with the egyptian BC to get his residence visa. I'll do this through my agent (Deloitte&Touche) so no issue here but...

...will take a couple of weeks and I want to travel for xmas.. so

My question (finally!)

......can baby leave Cairo with no stamps (residence/visa etc). ie clean UK passport and his birth certificates to prove he was born in Egypt. He'll be travelling with his family - of course - and we have all the required residence permits etc in our passports.

Is this an issue? Risky? Has anyone here tried? Thanks for any guidance... (expats only please, no agents.)

ps : gr8 forum been very helpful!!


----------



## SHendra

Hey!

I'm in near on a identical situation. Currently in process of obtaining my baby British passport etc. I went up to our embassy other week to find I can not travel with him on just his Egyptian passport. He has to have his Egyptian one to leave/enter Egypt and his British one to enter/leave ANYWHERE in EU not just UK. 

So if your baby is half Egyptian he is also going to need his Egyptian Passport in order to leave the country! Unlike the British one however it's alot faster and takes just a couple of days to do! 

So with regard to your question it all depends on if he's deul nationality and one of his parents are Egyptian. If yes then def he will need both passports Egyptian and British!

p.s how long did the British one take? lol


----------



## MaidenScotland

Congratulations on the birth of your baby.
Why do you want your baby to leave on a UK passport?
Why not just leave on the Egyptian passport and enter the UK with a UK passport?

Remember if you bring your baby into Egypt on an Egyptian passport then he/she must leave on it and in the event of an emergency you baby will be classed as Egyptian and under Egyptian rule..


----------



## rehanshaik

Thnx for the quick responses!

Unfortunately not eligible for egyptian passport. He's uk national. Mum and dad both UK. 
SHendra : They said 6 weeks, but I got mine in 3. Sent the originals and copies of all docs except our passports. Copies of which I got legalised. All the info on how to apply on the web at the embassy site.


----------



## SHendra

rehanshaik said:


> Thnx for the quick responses!
> 
> Unfortunately not eligible for egyptian passport. He's uk national. Mum and dad both UK.
> SHendra : They said 6 weeks, but I got mine in 3. Sent the originals and copies of all docs except our passports. Copies of which I got legalised. All the info on how to apply on the web at the embassy site.


Oh I see, in my case I have to use both passports for my son due to his father being Egyptian. Wish I knew that weeeeks ago too I could of got home for Xmas but I got misinformed!! So now having to delay until I have my son British one also.

Getting your child British passport stamped shouldn't be to hard then other than the hassle of going to immigration to do it. Better of doing that then finding otherwise at the airport!


----------



## Horus

Congrats on your baby :clap2:

Always best to make sure you have a UK passport for your baby and an exit plan ready


----------



## bat

First of all congrats
You could go down to your local police station and get the visa your self or send driver etc take couple of days as he gets residence visa from you .
As for children with Egyptian fathers it depends on who you get at passport control I traveled with all my 3 for many years with British passport only long as I had a letter from father stating they could go . Then I got Egyptian passports and that was a hassle going out with Egyptian etc in the end I gave up and let the Egyptian one lapse they go In and out with British and there Egyptian iD two oldest ones the youngest 1 who is eight with her British and when I come in again I tell them she's Egyptian and now it's all computerized no problem


----------



## MaidenScotland

rehanshaik said:


> Thnx for the quick responses!
> 
> Unfortunately not eligible for egyptian passport. He's uk national. Mum and dad both UK.
> SHendra : They said 6 weeks, but I got mine in 3. Sent the originals and copies of all docs except our passports. Copies of which I got legalised. All the info on how to apply on the web at the embassy site.




I have to ask.. why unfortunately? Why would you want your child to be an Egyptian passport holder? I am sure DG will swop passports with you


----------



## bat

For yrs people told me to get an Egyptian passport as would make life easier but for them it hasn't I have only my British one and have house in my name 100% of it bank accounts business etc and the people who do have Egyptian that's it all they have is it
As I said I tried my children with it and more trouble then it was worth so I let them lapse


----------



## Sam

SHendra said:


> Hey!
> 
> I'm in near on a identical situation. Currently in process of obtaining my baby British passport etc. I went up to our embassy other week to find I can not travel with him on just his Egyptian passport. He has to have his Egyptian one to leave/enter Egypt and his British one to enter/leave ANYWHERE in EU not just UK.
> 
> So if your baby is half Egyptian he is also going to need his Egyptian Passport in order to leave the country! Unlike the British one however it's alot faster and takes just a couple of days to do!
> 
> So with regard to your question it all depends on if he's deul nationality and one of his parents are Egyptian. If yes then def he will need both passports Egyptian and British!
> 
> p.s how long did the British one take? lol



Hi.

You don't even need an Egyptian passport. My daughter has been in and out of Egypt several times now, even since I divorced and have travelled alone with her. We have both always travelled on a British passport and they have never asked for documentation to prove she is Egyptian or asked why she has no visa.

The British passport for us was more tricky since my mother was not born in the UK and my father no longer lives in the UK. So it took longer than usual, but we got there in the end. Good luck in sorting the rest of yours.


----------



## bat

Sam said:


> Hi.
> 
> You don't even need an Egyptian passport. My daughter has been in and out of Egypt several times now, even since I divorced and have travelled alone with her. We have both always travelled on a British passport and they have never asked for documentation to prove she is Egyptian or asked why she has no visa.
> 
> The British passport for us was more tricky since my mother was not born in the UK and my father no longer lives in the UK. So it took longer than usual, but we got there in the end. Good luck in sorting the rest of yours.


Duel nationality ( Egyptian don't need Egyptian passport) and if you have a visa for egypt getting stamp from police station is couple days max


----------



## SHendra

Sam said:


> Hi.
> 
> You don't even need an Egyptian passport. My daughter has been in and out of Egypt several times now, even since I divorced and have travelled alone with her. We have both always travelled on a British passport and they have never asked for documentation to prove she is Egyptian or asked why she has no visa.
> 
> The British passport for us was more tricky since my mother was not born in the UK and my father no longer lives in the UK. So it took longer than usual, but we got there in the end. Good luck in sorting the rest of yours.


Thanks Sam. I will get it all together, the lad dad is rather 'cool' when it comes to the traveling of his child! So on that I got lucky.

I'd of had my sons passport long ago if I wasn't misinformed by someone in our own authorities! (Not egyptian this time!) They had me think I could use either passport to travel with instead of needing both or just the british one. So I skipped off and got my son his Egyptian one thinking it be quicker to find when I went to sort some paper work out at our embassy this was not the case at all.. I have to have both! I went mad! lol But it all be sorted soon and homebound I'll go!


----------



## GM1

I think for girls it will be no problem, whether Egyptian or foreign. But for boys it will be more difficult when they get older. If they have dual nationality they need permission to travel (military service) use the search to find the topic about it.


----------



## bat

GM1 said:


> I think for girls it will be no problem, whether Egyptian or foreign. But for boys it will be more difficult when they get older. If they have dual nationality they need permission to travel (military service) use the search to find the topic about it.


My son got a postponement when he went to uni( 18 now ) but will have to look into it
He arrived from uk yesterday with only uk passport my friends son hasn't done anything but still travels freely.but it's a reminder to look into it


----------



## GM1

he doesn't have to do his military service, he needs to get an exemption (and he will get it). Have a look here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/egypt-expat-forum-expats-living-egypt/44881-childbirth-egypte.html


----------



## bat

GM1 said:


> he doesn't have to do his military service, he needs to get an exemption (and he will get it). Have a look here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/egypt-expat-forum-expats-living-egypt/44881-childbirth-egypte.html


he will anyway as only son but need to sort it out, he will be mortified if they wont let him go. but he still has exemption for 1 more year


----------

